# Multiblindfold race idea



## kamilprzyb (Mar 6, 2016)

In this thread I want to describe my idea of MBLD "race"

I've seen that we have many good and advanced guys on the forum that do great solves, and a lot of new ones that do their first steps in MBLD,
so I thought it'd be nice to have some way for us to compete in multi. There is weekly competition, or just restarted blindfold race but not many people are trying it regularly.
My idea is to have as many people competiting as possible, and have a lot of fun as well.
So it would be a weekly race with 3 events:

*1. MBLD best of 3*

Most important event
Normal MBLD rules
There are 3 attempts
You have to do at least 1
The best one counts

Why 3 attempts? To force people to do more solves  You can do just 1, but it'll motivate you to do more. 

*2. MBLD relay 2/2 - 7/7*

Just like Maskow did on his video
Only 1 attempt
 27 points -1 point for every DNF, time is tie breaker
*I like the idea of this relay but this is something to discuss, do we want to have it or not.*

*3. Special round*

Best of 2 attempts
Every week I choose a random number of cubes (2-10 so that less experienced cubers can join as well)
Everybody tries the same number of cubes
Normal MBLD Scoring
I think it would be fun to have everyone try for example 5 cubes, the speed would decide who is the best 
Sometimes we can replace it with over 1h MBLD challenge

*4. Overall Scoring*
Of course the normal MBLD will remain most important event, but there should be overall scoring of a competition so:
_For MBLD you just get points from the attempt,
for relay and special round winner gets 4 points, 2nd place - 3 points, 3rd place - 2 points and everyone else who competed - 1 point _
For example, 20/22 mutli, 1st place relay and 3rd place special round gives 18+4+2 = 24
This way normal multi is still most important in the overall.
You don't have to compete in every event

Tell me what do you think about it, post your ideas if you want I'm interested to see your opinion
If reaction will be positive I can start this race for 1-2 weeks to test it


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 9, 2016)

Cool! I'm in 

I really like the Special Round idea where you pick a random number of cubes for us. I usually think too much about the number of cubes I want to attempt and I end up not doing anything at all... this should make things easier for me lol

I'm not a big fan of the relay thing, but it will be fun to see what other people can do.
I'll definitely do at least 1 attempt in the main event every week. 
GL with this!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd go for it, I've never done Mbld before but still.


----------



## Roman (Mar 9, 2016)

The most reasonable thing to do is to add those events to the restarted blindfold race. I really appriciate your the idea, and I also started practising multi (yes), but... one more BLD race in forum competitions?


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 9, 2016)

Meneghetti said:


> Cool! I'm in
> 
> I really like the Special Round idea where you pick a random number of cubes for us. I usually think too much about the number of cubes I want to attempt and I end up not doing anything at all... this should make things easier for me lol
> 
> ...


I'm happy to hear this 
Normally accuracy is a lot more important than speed so this special round will be cool experiment



Ordway Persyn said:


> I'd go for it, I've never done Mbld before but still.


Good luck!



Roman said:


> The most reasonable thing to do is to add those events to the restarted blindfold race. I really appriciate your the idea, and I also started practising multi (yes), but... one more BLD race in forum competitions?


 Good luck with your multi :tu
I agree, it's a good idea to add this to blindfold race.
I could organise blindfold race, now it's a bit messy
But I'd like to have some overall scoring of a race, maybe with points based on a place? And let's say 3BLD and Mutli count x2.
Then bld race would have from 2BLD to 7BLD, mbld ,mbld relay and a special round


----------

